# Whiteside Router Bit UDFT5152 Flush Trim Up/Down Spiral Bit



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Do they make this with the bearings on the bottom? Most of the time when I'm using the router to make multiple pieces the pattern is the sled portion of the jig with the piece being cut clamped on top of the pattern.


----------



## tool49 (May 6, 2016)

No affiliation with Whiteside, but your question prompted my curiosity. Yes they do but in a different format.

https://www.whitesiderouterbits.com/collections/ultimate-flush-trim-bits

Hope this helps.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I do a lot of template work and have lusted after these bits, but the cost oy!

I have been using Whiteside's straight flute top/bottom bearing bits in the manner you mention to keep the grain going "downhill" during the cut. It works excellent, but there still is some minor sanding and occasional burning.

You may have convinced me to pry open my wallet 8^)


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> No affiliation with Whiteside, but your question prompted my curiosity. Yes they do but in a different format.
> 
> https://www.whitesiderouterbits.com/collections/ultimate-flush-trim-bits
> 
> ...


There's a review for that bit here. I'm sure the larger cut diameter helps, but I struggled with the cost of this one, and spending another $55 was too much. Also the 1-1/2" cut length on this one will make it useful in more situations for me.


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Any time you have the spiral up/down combination, it's refered to as a compression bit. They are usually used for cutting plywood on CNC routers, where the work piece is securely fixed and the cutting head is firmly controlled.

I've never seen one with a guide bearing before. That's really going to make compression bits much more usable for router tables and hand routers.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm sure that is a great bit. For those woodworkers that need a clean cutting spiral bit, but don't want to spend that much, the RFT2100 1/4-Inch Diameter Spiral Flush Trim Up Cut bit is available. I think I paid about $37 and performance has been flawless. It looks almost identical, it's just a down shear rather than a compression bit.

https://www.amazon.com/Whiteside-Router-Bits-RFT2100-Diameter/dp/B000HPYOJ6/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1509470966&sr=8-3-fkmr1&keywords=WHITESIDE+ROUTER+BIT+SPIRAL+1%2F4%22+BEARING

Larger diameter spiral bits are available too, but the price jumps significantly. Sometimes the 1/4" diameter can be an advantage because it creates a smaller radius and follows a pattern more closely (I especially notice this on inside corners).


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I use milling bits as "cheap" spiral router bits. The high speed steel versions are sharper than carbide (don't last as long however). They tend to be much cheaper than bits labeled as "router bit" and can be found on sale frequently. Carbide milling bits tend to cost the same as the equivalent router bit.
Typically the shank size matches the diameter, for a 3/8" bit I use a 3/8" adapter in my 1/2" collet.


----------

